# نظرية الاوتار الفائقه



## نور91 (5 يناير 2010)

نظرية الاوتار الفائقة​
نظرية الاوتار الفائقة:تسمى نظرية كل شيء وتهدف الى توحيد قوانين الفيزياء وكذلك تثبت وجود أكوان أخرى.
تحمل هذه النظرية تنبوآت كبيرة وكثيرة مثيرة للجدل؛فهي اذا صحت واكتملت سوف نتوصل الى هندسة ذرية رائعة؛فسيكون باستطاعتنا التحكم بالذرات ومكان تركيب كل ذرة على حدة وهذه العملية بدورها تقود الى امكانية تصنيع سوبر كمبيوتر بحجم الكمبيوتر الشخصي، وسيكون بإمكاننا أن نصنع ترانزستورات بعددمنالجزيئاتالمرتبة فيصبح حجم الترانزستورصغيرجدا ًمما يمكننا صنع كمبيوترقوي جداًبحجم صغير. كمايمكننا مثلاً ننجعل جدران بيوتننا مثلا ًتتنفس فتخرج الدخان والهواءالساخن... ويمكنناأن نغيرلونجداربيتنابضغطةزر ..وتغيير الاثاث كاملا عن طريق جهاز التحكم عن بعد...وغيرها الكثير من الفوائد التي يتمناها كل شخص...


----------



## alial (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## goldteto (25 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا
*


----------

